# Esperanza Spalding



## louella (Dec 9, 2008)

This lady is amazing... Esperanza Spalding 

Here's her performing her song Precious on youtube


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks you, louella, for reminding me of her. She has so much going on her her work, so many influences and traditions, but she creates a sound uniquerly her own. She is one of my favorite non-classical discoveries of the past year. She has been around longer than that, but I was late discovering her. I've already commented on her here -

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/806933/esperanza_spaldings_esperanza.html?cat=33


----------

